# A 6.2 diesel swap for small block chevy



## reallyrusty (Mar 18, 2001)

My engine is slowly giving up the battle and i am thinking about replaceing it with a 6.2 diesel. Any of you guy done this or have any experiences with this engine? I have a 1974 K20 with a small block, sm465 4 speed ,np203 case.
Is it a bolt in. and anything else i need to know? Springs? extra parts needed?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

http://www.62-65-dieselpage.com/
They will have all the info you will need for the swap.
http://www.x-pointcgi.com/~dieselrepower/
Try that site for installing a cummins engine power plant.
Dino


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Your going to want a complete doner truck. Deffinetly look at the diesel page. I know they are working on this project right now, and a complete report should be out in the next month or two.

MT


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

If you dont already have a good 6.2,Id put a Cummins in it,the only down sie to the Cummins is initail cost,and weight.They make adapters to put it in front of most trannys.If you've got a good 6.2 ,go for it,I know they weigh about as much as a big block 454,so the weight shouldnt be a problem,power will be though,your used to a small block,even if its running on 6 cylinders,it will still smoke a healthy 6.2,


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

I actually was pleasantly suprised with the power of the 6.2 that I owned a while ago. Then can be modified to provide decent ups and the mileage is hard to beat. I had a friend with a tired 350, and I could keep up with him above about 40 mph. I had a 4 speed manual with overdrive (specific to this engine in a 1/2 ton I was told). It would smoke the hell out of the tires in 1st, and chirp then when you shifted to second. I have no idea if this engine had anything done to it, but it deffinetly changed my mind on a lot of things I had already decided about diesels.

MT


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

we had a 6.2 didn't think that it was that great would go for a 6.5 or a cummings. naturaly they would be more $ I think that the cummings would run you around $9k-10k when i tried to retrofit my e350 from a gas engine to the cummings plus 2K for instalation.


----------



## reallyrusty (Mar 18, 2001)

Thanks for the replys
I am just in the thinking stages right now (It doesn't cost anything)
Valve train on my current engine is slowly giving up.

I would consider a cummings if the price was right on a used powerplant but i just figured a 6.2 would be cheaper and easier

Low end Torque is what i'm after. This truck is a mule. It used for hauling and pulling heavy loads. With the gearing in the truck 65 mph on the highway is scary.

Anymore thoughts on the 6.2 would be appreiciated.
thanks


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

If your looking for low end,you need a Cummins,the 6.2 just doesnt have any low end at all,it needs to be wound tight to keep moving,the Cummins will pull like you wouldnt believe,especially on the low end.I have seen clean used cummins engine for 2500-4500,depending on condition,accesorys,mileage.Remember,a well maintained Cummins 5.9 with 2-300K on it,is still going to last longer than a brand new 6.2 GM.,and put out double the torque at much less Rpm's.It is considered normal to see 4-600,000 miles on them with no troubles at all.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

There's a 96 6BTa Cummins on the TDR ofr 1500 out of a roll over,for $1500,here it is.. http://www.turbodieselregister.com/cgi-bin/classifieds/classifieds.cgi


----------

